# Great Whites to EOS R: AF, AF-Tracking



## analoggrotto (Oct 22, 2018)

Any indepth impressions? I have a 300mm F2.8 and 200 F2 IS, which are vital to me. Tony Northrup was not very pleased with telephoto performance of the EOS R coupled to anything larger than 300mm (apparently 600mm was unusable). Reviewers in general are rather down on this camera anyway.

Any impressions from Canon Rumors for AF and AF Tracking with the high power telephotos ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2018)

I would not get it to use with a $15,000 lens, the camera is not aimed at that market. I like mine just fine, but my 100-400 is poorly balanced on it, anything larger would be even worse. It does focus fast and accurately with the 100-400, but I don't use tracking.

The main issue is the Digic 8 Processor, it is overworked. Expect a much more powerful processor, or dual processors or even three like the 1DX had when the pro model comes out.

The camera is perfect for my use, my 5D MK IV is overkill for most of my use, I do plan to enjoy the better low light AF. Images quality is virtually identical, and thats a good thing. I managed to get a sizable discount, which was also a good thing.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 22, 2018)

I cant get enough of my 5D4, it really turned my 300/2.8 around and put it to work.


----------



## briangus (Oct 22, 2018)

I took the 200 F2 and the 100-400 out for a spin on Sunday, unfortunately the weather turned which seemed to drive most of the wildlife away.
The 200 F2 worked fine they few shots I got. AF covered the full frame as well and the touch screen focus worked.

The 100-400 with the 1.4 TC struggled a bit especially when the light levels dropped.
At one point @560 it just didn't even make an effort to focus, i gave it a gentle nudge in the right direction and it seemed happy after that.
Had a similar issue when I took the 1.4 off and with lens at 400mm - F8 both times

Like Mt Spokane I don't use AF tracking and agree that the big lenses are a bit of a handful 
Though I very rarely use the 200 on the 5D4 without the grip.

Other than that I am more than pleased with the R, used with the 50L, 50 Art and both 85L's
The 85 1.4 seems to focus a bit more reliably than on the 5d4


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 23, 2018)

Id like to latch my 300mm F2.8 + 2.0x telecon (F5.6) to an EOS R to see exactly how it performs. Tony Northrump made it sound as if it basically doesent work.


----------



## ElTigreBlanco (Oct 23, 2018)

I've used the 300/2.8 with the 2x and it worked great. I didn't notice any slow focus issues when shooting indoors either.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 26, 2018)

ElTigreBlanco said:


> I've used the 300/2.8 with the 2x and it worked great. I didn't notice any slow focus issues when shooting indoors either.


Thanks, did you use tracking AF? Moving subject by any chance?


----------

